# Amateur's ultimate training guide



## amateur (Mar 20, 2019)

You're welcome, honeys.

DAY 1: SKILL TRAINING

_Phase 1: Warm up_
-25 jumping jacks or some light running
-16 lateral lunges

_Phase 2: Basic moves review_
-20 jab/cross combo (10 per side)
-20 snap kicks (10 per leg)
-20 roundhouse kicks (10 per leg)
-20 side kicks (10 per leg)

_Phase 3: Shadowfighting (do some these combos, as many times as you feel like)_
-Roundhouse kick/side kick
-Slip/jab/cross
-Parry/parry/palm heel strike/snap kick
-Jab (step)/cross (cover step)/jump snap kick


DAY 2: IRON BODY TRAINING (you decide the intensity/reps of those exercises, or
whether you do them at all, depending on your instincts/willpower)

-Neck workout [Montized YouTube video deleted]
-Iron palm tree training (



)
-Light kicks on a wall with ball of foot/bridge of foot/toes/heels
-Tapping shins/ribs/head with a bottle
-Light punches on face
-Ligh punches in crotch
-Light punches in abs/obliques
-Press your spearhand or the non writing edge of a pencil against solar plexus/throat (I came up with that)


DAY 3: STRENGTH TRAINING

_Phase 1: Warm up/plyometrics_
-25 jumping jacks or some light running
-10 clapping push ups
-Stair running

_Phase 2: HIIT training (do as many rounds as you feel like)_
-10 chin ups (do pull ups if you're more advanced than me)
-20 rear lunges (10 per leg)
-Horse stance (10 breaths)
-10 knuckles push ups
-10 leopard fist push ups (



) (on knees for beginners)
-Plank workout (



)

_Phase 3: Cardio finisher_
-Sprints or hill sprints

Rest for as many days as you need, then repeat the 3 day long cycle.


----------



## Martial D (Mar 21, 2019)

Is this a serious post?


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 21, 2019)

@amateur 

Just some advice....referring to other posters as honey is probably not going to endear you to the board.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 21, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Is this a serious post?


To be fair, it seems better than his last one. I assume. I skipped the videos so the neck/iron palm stuff might be harmful


----------



## Steve (Mar 21, 2019)

I think honey is far less patronizing than son.  Less racist, too.  Also, this was a pretty tepid troll.  You have to commit, @amateur .


----------



## Martial D (Mar 21, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> To be fair, it seems better than his last one. I assume. I skipped the videos so the neck/iron palm stuff might be harmful


It's like..here is a bunch of random stuff I just made up, you're welcome. 

He can't be serious.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 21, 2019)

Martial D said:


> It's like..here is a bunch of random stuff I just made up, you're welcome.
> 
> He can't be serious.


Try it out for a month, let us know how it goes


----------



## Steve (Mar 21, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Try it out for a month, let us know how it goes


He only gave me three days worth,   What do I do in day four?


----------



## drop bear (Mar 21, 2019)

Steve said:


> He only gave me three days worth,   What do I do in day four?



What train four days in a row?

You can die doing that.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 21, 2019)

Steve said:


> He only gave me three days worth,   What do I do in day four?


Nah, 3 can be broken up perfectly in a day. Day 1: morning, day 2: noon, day 3: night. Repeat each day. No rest days.


----------



## amateur (Mar 22, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Nah, 3 can be broken up perfectly in a day. Day 1: morning, day 2: noon, day 3: night. Repeat each day. No rest days.



Yes, you can do it all in one day as well, if you have a lot of free time. But no rest? You should wait for the soreness to go away before trying again.


----------



## amateur (Mar 24, 2019)

I just did everything in one day. Best day ever.


----------



## frank raud (Apr 3, 2019)

amateur said:


> I just did everything in one day. Best day ever.


It's now April. Were you able to recover from such an intense workout?


----------



## amateur (Apr 3, 2019)

frank raud said:


> It's now April. Were you able to recover from such an intense workout?



Are you sarcastic, honeyshuckle sweetheart?


----------



## O'Malley (Apr 3, 2019)

The real ultimate training regime is the following:


100 Push-ups
100 Sit-ups
100 Squats
10 Km run (about 6.2 miles)

EVERY SINGLE DAY.

Important points:


Eat three meals daily and don’t skip breakfast (a banana in the morning is fine).
Do it until your hair falls down and you will find the strength you are looking for.


----------



## frank raud (Apr 3, 2019)

amateur said:


> Are you sarcastic, honeyshuckle sweetheart?


Sarcastic? Little ol' moi? Surely you jest. I'm genuinely concerned you were able to survive such a rigorous workout. Soon you'll be showing up those arrogant Navy SEALs.

PS. You call me honeysuckle sweetheart, you best be buying drinks all night. Understand, sugar?


----------



## jobo (Apr 13, 2019)

O'Malley said:


> The real ultimate training regime is the following:
> 
> 
> 100 Push-ups
> ...


really that's my boring warm up, apart from the 10k, if I did that ud be miles from my " gym"


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 13, 2019)

jobo said:


> really that's my boring warm up, apart from the 10k, if I did that ud be miles from my " gym"


It's a joke. Check out the show one punch man


----------

